

The Pirate Bay is Down, Proxies Too - Buzaga
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-is-down-proxies-too-130106/

======
meaty
Well of course the proxies are down... Sigh.

~~~
clubhi
There is a difference between proxy and mirror.

~~~
joejohnson
Right. And if the original site is down, the site will appear down even if
accessed via a proxy. Saying the proxy is "down" is a misnomer in this case;
the proxy itself is probably not down. However, using a proxy still won't
enable users to reach a website that is down.

Neither the parent comment nor the torrentfreak piece are referring to
mirrors.

------
gasull
Their Tor hidden service is down too.

<http://jntlesnev5o7zysa.onion/>

------
biot
Fortunately, Linux ISOs are generally available through other means. That's
why this is on HN, right? To alert people to modify their Puppet configs to
pull the ISO via direct download?

~~~
tmrhmd
Huh?

~~~
ghshephard
The parent poster is trying to highlight the 0.01% of PirateBay that is
legitimate, so that the other 99.9% of "sharing" can be somehow legitimized by
association.

Alternatively, they are trying to make a snarky suggestion that this isn't HN
material.

~~~
nottrobin
_tumbleweed_

